# humidifier



## specy (May 26, 2005)

Hello,

I was preparing enclosures for my mantises and I just realized that the humdity in the room is about 20-30%. Upon some misting experiments, I found that I can barely hold the humidity of the enclosure to 60% after some quite heavily misting with the substrate all wet. Since my chinese nymph died out of mismolt a long, long time ago, (in a far, far away island) I have always been having bad dreams and I wont lose my other mantises like that one even if I have to use the dark side of the force..... :twisted:

Anyway, I read that many people are keeping their mantises at an ambient humdity of around 40-50%, so the question is, is it worth getting a humidifier to give the ambient humdity a boost so that heavy misting can be avoided and would that help reducing the chance of mold problem? Thank you very much.

Thanks,

specy skywalker


----------



## FieroRumor (May 27, 2005)

I don't think it would hurt, and you'd probably feel good too.

I'd still mist 'em so they can drink.

(they mostly get their water from their food and off surfaces.

*slurp*

*slurp*

*slurp*


----------

